# Give yourself a 20-plus % raise



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

If you're not striving and putting your best foot out for tips you're missing the boat.
Look you're already out there spending Untold hours in your vehicle. Driving around putting extra miles on. Extra wear and tear and the cost of fuel and maintenance. If you're not going all out for tips you're missing out.
Last week I only drove 17 hours. 23% of my income was tips. That's a very significant chunk of change. If I couldn't make tips I wouldn't be doing this.
It's all about what you do, and what you perceive. I don't have complimentary drinks or mints in my car. In fact I don't give away anything.
I live by one simple philosophy, "Customer is King".
I give everybody 200%. From the Walmartian to the high level executive. I've actually received some good tips from shoppers.
My mission is to be the absolute best driver they have ever had.
Is it beneath me or do I feel humiliated at the end of the day? Heck No. I made $96 Just in tips for only 17 hours. That's over $5 an hour additional.
Here's a pic of last week. Aside from the in-app tips I received an additional $26 cash.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

R3drang3r said:


> If you're not striving and putting your best foot out for tips you're missing the boat.
> Look you're already out there spending Untold hours in your vehicle. Driving around putting extra miles on. Extra wear and tear and the cost of fuel and maintenance. If you're not going all out for tips you're missing out.
> Last week I only drove 17 hours. 23% of my income was tips. That's a very significant chunk of change. If I couldn't make tips I wouldn't be doing this.
> It's all about what you do, and what you perceive. I don't have complimentary drinks or mints in my car. In fact I don't give away anything.
> ...


Oh the life of an Uber troll. I am amazed that people on here actually believe postings like this are from actual drivers. Nice one but next time you should lower the temperature regarding the customer service ethos Uber expects us to have for below minimum wage. I am curious as to how much you make posting this nonsense.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

nouberipo said:


> Oh the life of an Uber troll. I am amazed that people on here actually believe postings like this are from actual drivers. Nice one but next time you should lower the temperature regarding the customer service ethos Uber expects us to have for below minimum wage. I am curious as to how much you make posting this nonsense.


 I'm not a troll I'm a 68 year old man living on retirement.
Why don't you search my other posts and see if I posted anything that would be regarded as troll material. I've spoken out against Uber and Lyft repeatedly.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> If you're not striving and putting your best foot out for tips you're missing the boat.
> Look you're already out there spending Untold hours in your vehicle. Driving around putting extra miles on. Extra wear and tear and the cost of fuel and maintenance. If you're not going all out for tips you're missing out.
> Last week I only drove 17 hours. 23% of my income was tips. That's a very significant chunk of change. If I couldn't make tips I wouldn't be doing this.
> It's all about what you do, and what you perceive. I don't have complimentary drinks or mints in my car. In fact I don't give away anything.
> ...


Yes, tips very important, but it seems related to type of car.

Are you driving a luxury car or SUV?

I've long said that larger vehicles can make up for lost gas with extra tips.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Yes, tips very important, but it seems related to type of car.
> 
> Are you driving a luxury car or SUV?
> 
> I've long said that larger vehicles can make up for lost gas with extra tips.


I'm sure the vehicle does have something to do with it. It's all part of the royalty treatment.
I drive a 2019 Chrysler 300 Limited.
I get a lot of compliments on the vehicle itself.


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

I have to call BS. If you pick up a tipper you get a tip. If you pick up a non-tipper you don't. Your performance has very little to do with it. I drive part time and I consider any non tipped ride a waste of time. Who tips? PAX with ratings above 4.90 that own cars. House have garages. Garages have cars. I only pick up riders with high ratings from their home. My acceptance rate is usually below 40% so this doesn't work if you are driving for a living.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Ylinks said:


> I have to call BS. If you pick up a tipper you get a tip. If you pick up a non-tipper you don't. Your performance has very little to do with it. I drive part time and I consider any non tipped ride a waste of time. Who tips? PAX with ratings above 4.90 that own cars. House have garages. Garages have cars. I only pick up riders with high ratings from their home. My acceptance rate is usually below 40% so this doesn't work if you are driving for a living.


 Call it what you like the proof is in the pudding.
Personally I don't pay attention to what a Pax's approval rate is. I've done over 1,100 rides and I've never checked. I'm currently maintaining an approval rate of 4.93.
The mind is a very powerful tool. In most situations what you perceive is exactly what you get.

You can lead a horse to water, but you can't make him drink.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

nouberipo said:


> Oh the life of an Uber troll. I am amazed that people on here actually believe postings like this are from actual drivers. Nice one but next time you should lower the temperature regarding the customer service ethos Uber expects us to have for below minimum wage. I am curious as to how much you make posting this nonsense.


He isn't wrong, in a general sense.

Not all of us live in soulless urban feces holes.

I am polite and friendly with my passengers and they reciprocate with tips and usually behave. We don't have a lot of B.I.A.s.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

I'm sure some people will find it amusing I drive such a nice car to do this gig.
Let me start off by saying I'm retired. I don't necessarily need the money. Doing this gig for me is a form of therapy. sometimes when I'm bored at home or climbing the walls I'll grab my keys and go out and drive. Living alone the interaction with people Is nice.
I started out doing this with a Hyundai Elantra. Once I decided I liked it I opted for the better vehicle for my own comfort and pleasure. I look forward to going out and drive my car.
Driving a better car definitely has improved the tips. But going the extra mile definitely helps also.
One thing I have noticed though. What I now make in tips comes pretty close to paying my car payment every month.
So yes I am amused also every month when I make my car payment.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

OldBay said:


> Yes, tips very important, but it seems related to type of car.
> 
> Are you driving a luxury car or SUV?
> 
> I've long said that larger vehicles can make up for lost gas with extra tips.


I have an SUV and a car. I haven't noticed a difference in tips between the two. I get a lot of compliments from X riders on my SUV, but not tips.


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> Call it what you like the proof is in the pudding.
> Personally I don't pay attention to what a Pax's approval rate is. I've done over 1,100 rides and I've never checked. I'm currently maintaining an approval rate of 4.93.
> The mind is a very powerful tool. In most situations what you perceive is exactly what you get.
> 
> You can lead a horse to water, but you can't make him drink.


Well, if you want to play "who has a bigger one"


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Tipping related to Rideshare driving has actually gotten better recently, at least for me. (yes the pay goes down and sucks).

To me it boils down to pax and effort.

When I started doing this back in the day, Pax were told by Uber they didn't have to tip. The first generation of pax learned not to tip Uber drivers. Needless to say no matter what you did the tips were horrible.

Later, Uber finally copied Lyft and gave pax the ability to tip in the app. It didn't matter at first because the pax were already conditioned to not tip.

In the last year however, I have noticed a significant uptick. As Uber expanded and became more popular a new generation of pax started using that had not been conditioned to not tip. Many still don't tip.

It's pretty hard to argue that driver effort isn't related to tips. I think over time experience has made me better at getting pax to give them. I offer no amenities. IMHO you need to do 2 things to get more tips:
1) Make a "connection" with the pax. (sports, restaurants, movies, etc.etc..)
2) Have them leave your car feeling positive abut themselves.(Tell someone that you admire them for how hard they are working i.e. going to school and working full time)

Of course its not fool proof but the effort makes a difference and tips make a huge difference in pay.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Ylinks said:


> Well, if you want to play "who has a bigger one"
> View attachment 331588


Nice stats ?

I'm just trying to illustrate a point. A lot of people comment that by avoiding low rated passengers, You'll avoid low ratings. I've done over 1,100 rides and have never checked their ratings before accepting.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

nouberipo said:


> Oh the life of an Uber troll. I am amazed that people on here actually believe postings like this are from actual drivers. Nice one but next time you should lower the temperature regarding the customer service ethos Uber expects us to have for below minimum wage. I am curious as to how much you make posting this nonsense.


Those earnings are about what I do for a week too. Remember, markets vary and some are lucrative and some are not.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Tipping related to Rideshare driving has actually gotten better recently, at least for me. (yes the pay goes down and sucks).
> 
> To me it boils down to pax and effort.
> 
> ...


 Here is something else that I have tried. I've noticed quite often that people comment On things that I wrote in my profile. So I have included this in my profile under the category of other experience.
"Your driver depends on tips to help offset the increasing cost of gasoline as Uber does not provide a fuel surcharge. Your consideration and help is greatly appreciated".
The way I have written it gives off the appearance that it's from a third-party. It never hurts to plant a seed in the customer's mind.



Ssgcraig said:


> Those earnings are about what I do for a week too. Remember, markets vary and some are lucrative and some are not.


My market is quite mixed. Ranging from low-income two very high-end neighborhoods.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I find that pax that I can engage in conversation throughout the ride will result in many more tips.
The quiet ones rarely tip.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> Call it what you like the proof is in the pudding.
> Personally I don't pay attention to what a Pax's approval rate is. I've done over 1,100 rides and I've never checked. I'm currently maintaining an approval rate of 4.93.
> The mind is a very powerful tool. In most situations what you perceive is exactly what you get.
> 
> You can lead a horse to water, but you can't make him drink.


Ride type and rider's rating huge impact on tips. 90%+ of my lux riders tip, as well as passengers with 4.90+ rating. 
Passengers who interact in conversation *generally* tip


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Ylinks said:


> I have to call BS. If you pick up a tipper you get a tip. If you pick up a non-tipper you don't.


 You should go very far in life with that attitude.
Almost everybody Has the potential to be a Tipper. It's just a matter of hitting their hot button.

The young girl who gets out of your vehicle with no tip. Has her nails done and gives the gal $20 extra. Tipping is not A foreign concept to her.
Seems to me you give up before even trying. Change your mind and you can change the world you live in.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I treat pax pretty well and get a consistent 10% - 15% tips on my weekly earnings (e.g. $25 if I did $250 in fares). However, the weird thing is that some people tip when I feel I didn't do anything at all while others don't tip when I bend over backward. I guess it all balances out.


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> You should go very far in life with that attitude.
> Almost everybody Has the potential to be a Tipper. It's just a matter of hitting their hot button.
> 
> The young girl who gets out of your vehicle with no tip. Has her nails done and gives the gal $20 extra. Tipping is not A foreign concept to her.
> Seems to me you give up before even trying. Change your mind and you can change the world you live in.


I think a lot of it is cultural. When I was much younger to call someone a $2 tipper was an insult. Even today, if I stop at a bar and have a $4 beer I leave a $5 tip. Before I was driving my wife would take a $20 Uber trip, leave the driver $10, and worry that it wasn't enough. Most of our friends were the same way. The lack of tipping was the biggest shock I had when I started driving.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Ylinks said:


> I think a lot of it is cultural. When I was much younger to call someone a $2 tipper was an insult. Even today, if I stop at a bar and have a $4 beer I leave a $5 tip. Before I was driving my wife would take a $20 Uber trip, leave the driver $10, and worry that it wasn't enough. Most of our friends were the same way. The lack of tipping was the biggest shock I had when I started driving.


 There are certain parts of the world that absolutely do not believe in tipping. I lived in the Philippines for over two years. Every time I would tip my Filipino friends would comment and look at me oddly.
The other problem is With the internet and the fact that these people pay through the app. It's real easy to stiff somebody when you don't have to look them in the eye.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

I believe the supposed troll. There are 2 types on all forums, the disgrntled and the good. The good are doing well and the disgruntled are well, just plain mean. So be it.

Good to see your prospering R3. Keep up making money for yourself.

BTW, I'm a troll too. Here is what I made last night (11 of those hours were sitting at home waiting for an expense paying trip to the airport and my work city 45+ away).


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> Ride type and rider's rating huge impact on tips. 90%+ of my lux riders tip, as well as passengers with 4.90+ rating.
> Passengers who interact in conversation *generally* tip


True

Especially when they're talking with me about something I'm actually interested in has always been 9/10 a tip


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

Rohit doesn't tip.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> You should go very far in life with that attitude.
> Almost everybody Has the potential to be a Tipper. It's just a matter of hitting their hot button.
> 
> The young girl who gets out of your vehicle with no tip. Has her nails done and gives the gal $20 extra. Tipping is not A foreign concept to her.
> Seems to me you give up before even trying. Change your mind and you can change the world you live in.


While I agree with your premise for the most part, as I stated type of ride & passenger ratings make a difference. Another factor that drastically impacts tipping is surge pricing. Rider's ability and propensity to tip directly influenced by cost of ride. 
Most passengers believe drivers receive 80% of fares. This is why is important to demand transparency from Uber who depends on their ability to manipulate opinions. 
Uber claims that the purpose of surge pricing is to influence drivers to high demand areas. However, when the company captures over 50% of surge it nullifies true purpose of surges.
A passenger who pays 2x+ would be less willing to pay extra for tipping.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

R3drang3r said:


> If you're not striving and putting your best foot out for tips you're missing the boat.
> Look you're already out there spending Untold hours in your vehicle. Driving around putting extra miles on. Extra wear and tear and the cost of fuel and maintenance. If you're not going all out for tips you're missing out.
> Last week I only drove 17 hours. 23% of my income was tips. That's a very significant chunk of change. If I couldn't make tips I wouldn't be doing this.
> It's all about what you do, and what you perceive. I don't have complimentary drinks or mints in my car. In fact I don't give away anything.
> ...


Tips are great, but largely irrelevant compared to overall earnings.

That said, those are decent tips for that volume of rides, but can you average the same on Lyft?










Not shown - $30 cash tips


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

]


Fozzie said:


> Tips are great, but largely irrelevant compared to overall earnings.
> 
> That said, those are decent tips for that volume of rides, but can you average the same on Lyft?
> 
> ...


All tips are wonderful, I wouldn't exactly call them irrelevant.

I recently got approved for Lyft. I've only done two rides in about 2 weeks. I'm not very impressed with what I see so far. I did get tips on both rides..lol

Those are very nice earnings for the amount of time you put in. What kind of service are you running with your vehicle? What Market are you in?

Very impressive?


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

R3drang3r said:


> ]
> All tips are wonderful, I wouldn't exactly call them irrelevant.
> 
> I recently got approved for Lyft. I've only done two rides in about 2 weeks. I'm not very impressed with what I see so far. I did get tips on both rides..lol
> ...


I'm just a plain Uber X/Lyft driver in Seattle. Uber is the dominant service and usually makes up 70% of my earnings, but they apparently put me on a shit list or something, so I've only gotten a dozen runs over the last two weeks. Doesn't matter I guess. I'm dying for a vacation, so this may be the perfect opportunity.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

You are UberPro, driving a brand new car.
Uber is matching you with riders, with a history of tipping.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> You are UberPro, driving a brand new car.
> Uber is matching you with riders, with a history of tipping.


Really, so Uber is matching me up with a shopper from Walmart or an old woman with a walker???

Do you really think Uber goes out of their way to try to impress these types of people?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

R3drang3r said:


> You should go very far in life with that attitude.
> Almost everybody Has the potential to be a Tipper. It's just a matter of hitting their hot button.
> 
> The young girl who gets out of your vehicle with no tip. Has her nails done and gives the gal $20 extra. Tipping is not A foreign concept to her.
> Seems to me you give up before even trying. Change your mind and you can change the world you live in.


Trying to engage a young female in conversation to find their hot button to extract a tip is likely to result in a #MeToo moment.

She gives her nail artist $20, but her nail artist is also a woman, or an extremely effeminate and non-threatening man who talks in a high pitched falsetto.


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

Hes not a troll, hes proud that hes broken 20% in online tips. Why begudge him,? Its an accomplishment. 

Work the tip angle. Your an Independant Contrractor, work with what you got to encourage them to tip.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

In my experience, tipping has improved, especially on Uber. Lyft pax have always tipped, more often than not. The exceptions are usually the pax forced to use Lyft because they have already been banned from Uber.

Having a tip sign helps. I get lots of comments about mine, and it's worth between $100 to $200 per week in gratuities. I hit the trifecta the other day, three business pax, one tipped in the Uber app, another Venmo'd me a tip, and a third handed me cash. $25 on a fare about half that much.

I still get quite a few of the Uber liars that spew "I'll tip you in the app!" as they exit. I thank them, and give them the obligatory 4 star. Too bad Uber doesn't let us change ratings, I'd bump up the 10% that aren't lying.

If I load and unload luggage, I get more tips. Plus, my bumper gets fewer scratches.

Knowing my city, having restaurant recommendations, knowing how to talk to strangers, helps a lot.

I still get an oddball every now and again that pulls out cash and their friend says out loud "You don't have to tip, this is Uber." I give those pax a solid 1-star with a smile.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Trying to engage a young female in conversation to find their hot button to extract a tip is likely to result in a #MeToo moment.
> 
> She gives her nail artist $20, but her nail artist is also a woman, or an extremely effeminate and non-threatening man who talks in a high pitched falsetto.


 That probably wasn't a good example. The point I was trying to make is that everybody has tipped at some point in their lives.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

R3drang3r said:


> I'm not a troll I'm a 68 year old man living on retirement.


If your retirement is covering all your monthly expenses, I understand why your tips are so high. You're at peace and that gets passed along to your passengers. So they tip big.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Personality! If your pax enjoy yours, they will tip. Be funny. Be interesting. Introverts will struggle getting tips. 

Customer service. Be helpful. Luggage, doors, crutches, canes, groceries; get off your ass! If you're fortunate kindness is part of your nature. If not you will struggle getting tips. 

The posters here who doubt OP's tip success, are limited in the skills I've mentioned. I believe OP cuz I score tips on the reg too. Got a $20 on a $3.91 ride this afternoon just cuz I made some golfers laugh. Happens all the time! Sometimes its YOU not cheapass pax.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Daily commuters will not tip... infrequent U/l pax can tip extra if you take care of them.
Age is a factor - older the pax, better chances of a tip.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

R3drang3r said:


> Nice stats ?
> 
> I'm just trying to illustrate a point. A lot of people comment that by avoiding low rated passengers, You'll avoid low ratings. I've done over 1,100 rides and have never checked their ratings before accepting.


Where I live pax ratings are useless as an indicator of anything because NYC and NYC Suburb drivers are brutal rating pax. Very common to see pax rated in the 4.2 to 4.6 range. In the suburbs many drivers don't want to go into NYC cause we can't pick up there so they downrated pax who have that as a destination to never be matched again. Not the pax fault. Also NYC drivers are brutal. As a rider I went on a 10 min trip and tipped the driver $10 cash and got rated a 3. WTH???


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

EphLux said:


> If your retirement is covering all your monthly expenses, I understand why your tips are so high. You're at peace and that gets passed along to your passengers. So they tip big.


 Being at peace, being happy, And having a good mental attitude. Will almost always improve your situation. I've had days where I've totally bombed out. I just wasn't in a good place mentally and had no business being behind the wheel.
My best days are when I am happy and enjoying what I'm doing.
Our subconscious mind is always at work and tunes into things that we are not aware of.



mbd said:


> Daily commuters will not tip... infrequent U/l pax can tip extra if you take care of them.
> Age is a factor - older the pax, better chances of a tip.


Putting people into categories Is a mistake. Because subconsciously every time one of these people enters your vehicle, you're going to treat them according to your beliefs.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

R3drang3r said:


> I'm not a troll I'm a 68 year old man living on retirement.
> Why don't you search my other posts and see if I posted anything that would be regarded as troll material. I've spoken out against Uber and Lyft repeatedly.


May be it's your age that makes your tip ratio higher. Most pax don't tip, 8 out of 10. It's not just me complaining. Personally i believe the rates per mile should be reasonable that no driver should have to depends on tip charity (charity, my opinion).


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Ubermcbc said:


> May be it's your age that makes your tip ratio higher. Most pax don't tip, 8 out of 10. It's not just me complaining. Personally i believe the rates per mile should be reasonable that no driver should have to depends on tip charity (charity, my opinion).


8 out of 10? Where are you coming up with these statistics?

Your beliefs dictate your attitude. So you've already decided that 80% of the people you pick up are not going to tip you. It's no wonder you don't get tips.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

R3drang3r said:


> 8 out of 10? Where are you coming up with these statistics?
> 
> Your beliefs dictate your attitude. So you've already decided that 80% of the people you pick up are not going to tip you. It's no wonder you don't get tips.


No i have data of my 15k+ trips and i can prove it to you. But the ratio was extremely higher, almost 100% when i drove for taxi and did 12k+ trips. I quit gubering last year.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Seamus said:


> It's pretty hard to argue that driver effort isn't related to tips. I think over time experience has made me better at getting pax to give them. I offer no amenities. IMHO you need to do 2 things to get more tips:
> 1) Make a "connection" with the pax. (sports, restaurants, movies, etc.etc..)
> 2) Have them leave your car feeling positive abut themselves.(Tell someone that you admire them for how hard they are working i.e. going to school and working full time)
> 
> Of course its not fool proof but the effort makes a difference and tips make a huge difference in pay.


I seem to get more tips after a fresh wash and interior vac. A fresh smell, clean windows, and a smooth ride seems correlated with tips in general.

I'd like to agree with the "connection" theory, but I've had plenty of good conversations that didn't get tips. And I've had quiet rides with tips.

I'd say that as far as conversation and tips, there is a sweet spot that is below "connection" but that isn't completely inane. One or two insightful comments (virtue signals) are worth more than an entire ride of chit chat.

My current thinking is to pretend that its a luxury car service, even if it isn't.


----------



## Blossom28 (Jul 8, 2019)

You might find that you have less "push back" on this thread if you explained exactly what you mean by "going the extra mile"?

For example, my tipping experience is "relatively" good. My driver rating is 4.92. I'm always pleasant. I always help with baggage and/or special needs. I drive safely and defensively. I try to drop PAX at the very best location I can. And I try to communicate to passengers to make certain they feel comfortable in my car. Finally, I "mirror" riders. If they want to talk, then I engage. If they don't, then I leave them alone. 

All this said, I wouldn't say that I "go the extra mile." I consider it merely being smart about customer service and relations. 
" 
So... what are your examples of "going the extra mile?" I, for one, would be interested to hear.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Blossom28 said:


> You might find that you have less "push back" on this thread if you explained exactly what you mean by "going the extra mile"?
> 
> For example, my tipping experience is "relatively" good. My driver rating is 4.92. I'm always pleasant. I always help with baggage and/or special needs. I drive safely and defensively. I try to drop PAX at the very best location I can. And I try to communicate to passengers to make certain they feel comfortable in my car. Finally, I "mirror" riders. If they want to talk, then I engage. If they don't, then I leave them alone.
> 
> ...


I'm just going to sit back and let you continue. What are your examples of going the extra mile?


----------



## RektorChris (Jul 8, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> If you're not striving and putting your best foot out for tips you're missing the boat.
> Look you're already out there spending Untold hours in your vehicle. Driving around putting extra miles on. Extra wear and tear and the cost of fuel and maintenance. If you're not going all out for tips you're missing out.
> Last week I only drove 17 hours. 23% of my income was tips. That's a very significant chunk of change. If I couldn't make tips I wouldn't be doing this.
> It's all about what you do, and what you perceive. I don't have complimentary drinks or mints in my car. In fact I don't give away anything.
> ...


Give me a break dude. Tips are completely random. As one of my passengers put it, Business people give tips thats why your more likely to get a tip from an airport trip, whether its a $1 tip or $20 tip. You're not getting a tip picking up John from his Mcdonalds job when he lives right down the street, I dont care if you roll out a red carpet for him. Just wont happen. Tips are completely random. The most tips I made in a single week was $120 and that was peak season here in South Florida. You know what trend I do notice though. Whenever the conversation is brought up of "so hows driving for uber?" or "is uber worth it?" or "do you like driving for uber" questions like these always spark up the good ol' pay of Uber/Lyft which I always tell them I love this job but the pay is terrible. The trend is whenever this conversation is brought up, I get tipped 90% of the time. Do I ***** and complain to every passenger thats gets in my car? No. I just keep it real for those that are curious.

You can't control tips. Nothing you do will guarantee a tip. I treat every passenger the same. 1/10 people tip. I have great conversations with people who don't tip. I have people tell me all the time that they will tip and never do. Whenever I hear a passenger say "hey can you do this bla bla bla for me, I know its completely out of your way, I will tip you". THEY DONT TIP either. I just brush it off. I heard a ton of people say in South Florida the people are rude and not friendly. Thats true for the most part. Some are friendly, tourist are friendly. But, the locals here just arent friendly enough to tip. Theres times where theres no conversation at all, and the passenger will tip. So its completely random. Does being a good person, generous, friendly, honest and willing to help improve the chances for a tip? Yes.
But, lets cut the BS acting like your doing more than us other drivers and getting more tips because of it. You probably just live in a generous and friendly area. I get treated completely different when I take a road trip to North Carolina than the way I get treated in South Florida.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Tipping related to Rideshare driving has actually gotten better recently, at least for me. (yes the pay goes down and sucks).
> 
> To me it boils down to pax and effort.
> 
> ...


Agree with the connection thing. And we old guys have enough experiences that we can find a connection with almost everyone

The only people I have problems with are people that want to talk religion or politics.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

RektorChris said:


> Give me a break dude. Tips are completely random. As one of my passengers put it, Business people give tips thats why your more likely to get a tip from an airport trip, whether its a $1 tip or $20 tip. You're not getting a tip picking up John from his Mcdonalds job when he lives right down the street, I dont care if you roll out a red carpet for him. Just wont happen. Tips are completely random. The most tips I made in a single week was $120 and that was peak season here in South Florida. You know what trend I do notice though. Whenever the conversation is brought up of "so hows driving for uber?" or "is uber worth it?" or "do you like driving for uber" questions like these always spark up the good ol' pay of Uber/Lyft which I always tell them I love this job but the pay is terrible. The trend is whenever this conversation is brought up, I get tipped 90% of the time. Do I @@@@@ and complain to every passenger thats gets in my car? No. I just keep it real for those that are curious.
> 
> You can't control tips. Nothing you do will guarantee a tip. I treat every passenger the same. 1/10 people tip. I have great conversations with people who don't tip. I have people tell me all the time that they will tip and never do. Whenever I hear a passenger say "hey can you do this bla bla bla for me, I know its completely out of your way, I will tip you". THEY DONT TIP either. I just brush it off. I heard a ton of people say in South Florida the people are rude and not friendly. Thats true for the most part. Some are friendly, tourist are friendly. But, the locals here just arent friendly enough to tip. Theres times where theres no conversation at all, and the passenger will tip. So its completely random. Does being a good person, generous, friendly, honest and willing to help improve the chances for a tip? Yes.
> But, lets cut the BS acting like your doing more than us other drivers and getting more tips because of it. You probably just live in a generous and friendly area. I get treated completely different when I take a road trip to North Carolina than the way I get treated in South Florida.


Obviously I must be doing more than what you're doing Dude.

Just this morning I picked up a young gal in her 20's going less than 2 miles to work. She worked at Fry's. In your preset mind this is somebody that you would classify as a non Tipper.

Yet I managed to get a $4 tip, on a minimum $2.76 fare.

Be very careful what you think. Because most of the time you will get exactly what you expect, not one cent more.


----------



## RektorChris (Jul 8, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> Obviously I must be doing more than what you're doing Dude.
> 
> Just this morning I picked up a young gal in her 20's going less than 2 miles to work. She worked at Fry's. In your preset mind this is somebody that you would classify as a non Tipper.
> 
> ...


Congrats I get those too. Completely random. 2 ladies the other day tipped me $9 and told me "Im going to tip you just because you speak English, you are my first Uber driver that speaks English and I'm really grateful for that". Again, completely random


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

R3drang3r said:


> You should go very far in life with that attitude.
> Almost everybody Has the potential to be a Tipper. It's just a matter of hitting their hot button.
> 
> The young girl who gets out of your vehicle with no tip. Has her nails done and gives the gal $20 extra. Tipping is not A foreign concept to her.
> Seems to me you give up before even trying. Change your mind and you can change the world you live in.


why not have the company pay fairly and then we wouldn't have to worry about psychological profiling and behavioral analysis to try and figure a way to extrapolate tips from paxoles?


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

RektorChris said:


> Congrats I get those too. Completely random. 2 ladies the other day tipped me $9 and told me "Im going to tip you just because you speak English, you are my first Uber driver that speaks English and I'm really grateful for that". Again, completely random


I consistently get between 20 to 25% of my earnings in tips.

One of the points I'm trying to make Is treat everybody exactly the same. Putting passengers into categories or having preconceptions is the worst thing you can do.
The majority of the time you will get exactly what you expect. The subconscious is a part of our minds that most people do not understand.



nouberipo said:


> why not have the company pay fairly and then we wouldn't have to worry about psychological profiling and behavioral analysis to try and figure a way to extrapolate tips from paxoles?


 Personally I'd love to see a raise. but even if we got a raise you're already out there going through the motions, why not go a little further and increase your earnings by getting a tip.


----------



## zeroperminute (Jun 19, 2019)

lol


R3drang3r said:


> Here is something else that I have tried. I've noticed quite often that people comment On things that I wrote in my profile. So I have included this in my profile under the category of other experience.
> "Your driver depends on tips to help offset the increasing cost of gasoline as Uber does not provide a fuel surcharge. Your consideration and help is greatly appreciated".
> The way I have written it gives off the appearance that it's from a third-party. It never hurts to plant a seed in the customer's mind.
> 
> ...


my profile for 4 years reads if your not going 10+ miles please cancel uber lyft pays illegal predatory wages that dont cover my costs on those rides thank you

and i still have to cancel on the times i still go after no reply to my pretext or call and find out its a ln illegal trip

im tipped 40% of the time on xl only trips which seems to be way higher than most, i dont deal with the less than 10 mile trip folks its a complete waste of time airport is $40-60+ an hour after gas all other trips $4 an hour even if they all tipped $5 not worth it & in no way will i reward these theives with 50+% of a fare lmao they getting less than the 20% i signed up for now with long haul & tolls 90% of trips 40+ miles because i excersise my human & constitutional rights



R3drang3r said:


> Being at peace, being happy, And having a good mental attitude. Will almost always improve your situation. I've had days where I've totally bombed out. I just wasn't in a good place mentally and had no business being behind the wheel.
> My best days are when I am happy and enjoying what I'm doing.
> Our subconscious mind is always at work and tunes into things that we are not aware of.
> 
> ...


if theyr not going 10+ miles they are NOT getting in my vehicle they get NO service

everyone that gets in my car gets the service they pay for 90+% of tbe time its $65+ of service 10% its $2 of service, heat ac goes off, i put the rap i like on, turn up the attitude & await the 1 star ive happily earned giving them a crappy time and the 1 star is returned since they didn't get in handing me a $5 bill in cash because im smart enough to know these pax know exactly what they're doing by now, trying to use an app to steal from me so i return the favor


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

I drive surge only in LV. I noticed that tip % goes down the higher the ride price...which makes sense cuz pax have less money after paying for the ride. When I first started driving 3+ years ago, mostly on Lyft, my tips would be around 30% of my weekly earnings. But, now that I drive 98% Uber (cuz Lyft pay is now microscopic)..I estimate tips to be 12-15%. I'm pretty stubborn on the surges though...average about $4.50, flat rate surge...which is very low, of course, but, most LV rides are about 2.5 miles.


----------

